# R15 Info on recording all episodes instead of first run only



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, a few weeks have past and I have posted a couple of times here about the R15 recording all shows rather than just the first runs I'm asking it to do. The first few times it did this it always recorded the extra shows when they were marked as repeats. This is still happening but now I see that most of the time it's doing this, the repeats are not listed in the guide as repeats anymore. They are simply other episodes which it quite rightly records. 
This is annoying. Bad data guide is as bad as a buggy DVR. I know Tivo enhances the data guide and this seems to work perfectly as my other two receivers, both DTivos, never fail to record the proper episodes.
When will these bugs be fixed. I'm getting bored of going to my todo list and figuring out if I've seen the episode before.
This is especially bad on Nip/Tuck and Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dgib said:


> Well, a few weeks have past and I have posted a couple of times here about the R15 recording all shows rather than just the first runs I'm asking it to do. The first few times it did this it always recorded the extra shows when they were marked as repeats. This is still happening but now I see that most of the time it's doing this, the repeats are not listed in the guide as repeats anymore. They are simply other episodes which it quite rightly records.
> This is annoying. Bad data guide is as bad as a buggy DVR. I know Tivo enhances the data guide and this seems to work perfectly as my other two receivers, both DTivos, never fail to record the proper episodes.
> When will these bugs be fixed. I'm getting bored of going to my todo list and figuring out if I've seen the episode before.
> This is especially bad on Nip/Tuck and Dirty Jobs.


There is talk of some sort of fix for issues coming soon, but I don't know when it will actually come out.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

Call DirecTV and complain. If no one complains to them they don't know of the problem or can tell when it will be fixed.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Can someone explain a little more about what First run and repeats means?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

First Run - Show that is airing for the first time

Repeat - Show that is airing other than First Run.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

dgib said:


> Well, a few weeks have past and I have posted a couple of times here about the R15 recording all shows rather than just the first runs I'm asking it to do. The first few times it did this it always recorded the extra shows when they were marked as repeats. This is still happening but now I see that most of the time it's doing this, the repeats are not listed in the guide as repeats anymore. They are simply other episodes which it quite rightly records.
> This is annoying. Bad data guide is as bad as a buggy DVR. I know Tivo enhances the data guide and this seems to work perfectly as my other two receivers, both DTivos, never fail to record the proper episodes.
> When will these bugs be fixed. I'm getting bored of going to my todo list and figuring out if I've seen the episode before.
> This is especially bad on Nip/Tuck and Dirty Jobs.


I have noticed less detail in the DTV guide vs. TiVo and even less when you select a program and start setting it to record. In particular, I noticed that it drops the year (a good piece of information to have when you're trying to sort first-runs from repeats) and sometimes the title (logic would dictate that title would be pretty important too). This is basic computer programming.. compare information and take action based on result. Bad data going into the compare = bad compare = poorly guided action = pissed off subscriber. I work in the IT industry and if my company had put this level of quality out into a "production environment" we'd have a cancelled contract for sure.. classic symptoms of poor testing and rushing an untested product to market.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

The first series record I set up was for first runs only. I checked the To Do List after that and nothing was in there. So I set them all up for First Runs and Repeats. 

Now the problem is that when I set up Law & Order: Criminal Intent, not only do I get the NBC shows but the USA and Bravo shows as well. I thought it would only do the shows on that channel, not all.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Murph said:


> The first series record I set up was for first runs only. I checked the To Do List after that and nothing was in there. So I set them all up for First Runs and Repeats.
> 
> Now the problem is that when I set up Law & Order: Criminal Intent, not only do I get the NBC shows but the USA and Bravo shows as well. I thought it would only do the shows on that channel, not all.


It sounds like you set this up using AUTORECORD rather than a SERIES LINK.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

I will check that out when I get home and let you know if that is not the case.
Thanks for the info.


----------

